# Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011



## PCGH_Stephan (1. August 2011)

*Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Ahoi Lese- und Landratten,

das Overclocking-Schiff der PCGH liegt derzeit vor Anker und sticht bald in See zur Megahertz-Kaperfahrt. Der Kompass ist gen Mehrleistung ausgerichtet, das zehnseitige Kartenmaterial hat noch Platz für Notizen. Freibeuter Stephan der Bärtige nimmt derzeit noch Vorschläge mit an Bord, die es ermöglichen sollen, die Untiefen nahe St. Lesefrust zuverlässig zu umschiffen. 

Verständlich ausgedrückt arbeiten wir derzeit am voraussichtlich zehn Seiten starken Overclocking-Special der kommenden PCGH-Ausgabe 10/2011 und sind derzeit noch in der Lage, interessante Vorschläge aufzugreifen. Bitte beachtet dabei, dass wir natürlich eine Auswahl treffen müssen und nur Themen aufgreifen können, die neben euch noch eine nennenswerte Anzahl anderer Leser interessieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Mich interessiert das Thema "Grafikkarte übertakten".
Was bringt es denn wirklich in der Praxis? Merkt man was davon, wenn der Chip höher taktet? Habe ich 20 Frames mehr im Game? Was ist mit der Leistungsaufnahme und der Wärmeentwicklung?


----------



## Pikus (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Bezüglich des Graka-OC wäre eine Liste der maximalen VCore aller aktuellen GPUs (ab HD 5xxx/GTX 4xx) sehr interessant.


----------



## crusader (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Mich würde aus gegebenen Anlass interessieren, wie ich meine PC-Lüfter über die BIOS-Einstellungen hinaus aufdrehen kann.


----------



## Rayman (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Graka-OC wäre eine Liste der maximalen VCore aller aktuellen GPUs (ab HD 5xxx/GTX 4xx) sehr interessant.


 das würde mich auch am meisten interessieren


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Meint ihr das, was man maximal reinkeulen kann, oder das, was wir im Dauerbetrieb empfehlen würden?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## mrwuff (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Ich fände eine Anleitung gut, in welcher Schritt für Schritt hervorgeht, wie man ins BIOS der Grafikkarten kommt.
Wie man ein GK BIOS backup durchführt.
Wie man die (welche) Werte im GK Bios ändert. 
Wie man im Fall der Fälle das Original Bios wieder zurück spielt.

Das am besten bei GK angefangen von NVidia 560 / AMD HD 6850 aufwärts.


----------



## mrwuff (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Meint ihr das, was man maximal reinkeulen kann, oder das, was wir im Dauerbetrieb empfehlen würden?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Dauerbetrieb wäre wohl am sinnigsten


----------



## Pikus (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Meint ihr das, was man maximal reinkeulen kann, oder das, was wir im Dauerbetrieb empfehlen würden?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Dauerbetrieb natürlich^^ Am besten einmal mit Referenzkühler und dann noch mit alternativkühler


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Meint ihr das, was man maximal reinkeulen kann, oder das, was wir im Dauerbetrieb empfehlen würden?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Für mich letzteres. Und ggf. einen kleinen Test, wie verlässlich in dieser Hinsicht die Anzeigen von Tools sind.
Parallel dazu: Divers benannte Funktionen, die Vdroop verhindern sollen. OC-technisch sinnvoll (schnell genug)? Deutlich erhöhte Belastung der CPU und abzuraten? Oder eine bequeme Variante, um idle niedrigere Spannungen fahren zu können?
Überhaupt: OC & Stromsparen. Wenn ihr nebenbei ein paar Worte zum So775 verlieren würdet, täte mich interessieren, wie ich automatisch 95% der Zeit undervolten, aber die 5% der Zeit, wo ich Leistung benötige, ordentlich pushen kann. Mein Gigabyte lässt zwar Multiplikatorabsenkung und auch die aktive Phasenkontrolle aktiv, aber am wichtigsten für den Verbrauch ist die Spannung - und da gibts nur auto oder einen Dauerwert, der dann auch idle anliegt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Max. VCore in Verbindung der max. Wattvernichtung natürlich im empfohlenen Bereich, damit man es leichter abschätzen kann bei der Netzteilberatung. Vielleicht für die ewig wachsende Schar von Neuanfänger die Grundlagen für ein Bios Mod. Vielleicht auch einen Kühlertest


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Grafik-OC:
Was kann man welchem Chip an Spannung 24/7 zumuten, gibt es wirklich fundierte Quellen inwiefern welches Spannungsplus welche Senkung der Lebensdauer zur Folge hat?
Wie siehts aus mit den vRAMs - sind die genauso/mehr/weniger empfindlich als die GPU?
Dann: Wie gut sind die Tools/Sensoren wirklich? Wenn mir der MSI Afterburner 1,113v anzeigt wie viel liegt wirklich an der GPU an? Habt ihr die Möglichkeit so etwas genauer nachzumessen bei ein paar Karten?

Was hier auch immer wieder für Diskussion sorgt: Nach dem OC - welche Tools, Spiele und Einstellungen/Zeiträume sind sinnvoll für die Stabilität zu testen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt ein paar Dinge davon aufgreifen in der kommenden Ausgabe.


----------



## BikeRider (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Wie wäre es mit: So holen sie das meiste aus ihren PCGH-PC ?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Welches mit einen "Guten" Kühler die optimale Übertaktung ist ,im 24/7 Betrieb ... mit vielen CPUs (Ph2 x4/x6/ i3-i7) und eine Liste was dieses System dann vorher und nachher an Strom braucht .



|CPU     |Takt |Benchmark/Game/CineBench/WinRar|Stromverbrauch|Overclocking Takt|Benchmark/Game/CineBench/WinRar|Stromverbrauch|


----------



## Taitan (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Warum immer das neueste vom neuen übertakten? Mich würde eher interessieren, was man noch aus den alten Schätzen wie z.B. der Nvidia 8800er bzw. HD4xxx Serie holen kann?


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*



Taitan schrieb:


> Warum immer das neueste vom neuen übertakten? Mich würde eher interessieren, was man noch aus den alten Schätzen wie z.B. der Nvidia 8800er bzw. HD4xxx Serie holen kann?


 
Die Karten hätte ich jetzt sowieso noch im Test gesehn weil die noch nicht alt sind 

Wenn schon sowas retromäßiges rein bringen dann auch ältere Karten nutzen wie Radeon 7000/8000/9000 oder Geforce 1,2,3,4... die konnte man ja auch schon ein paar wenige MHz hochschaffen.
Ich erinnere mich da gerne an meine alte 9800Pro die man ohne Probleme auf XT Niveau und weiter prügeln konnte (von 380 auf ich glaub 412 MHz oder sowas) - nur gabs da bei dem irre kleinen Kühler manchmal etwas Hitzeprobleme.
Oder die Geforce256 damals mit ich glaub 150MHz... keine Ahnung was damals schon drin war... 160?


----------



## stadler5 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Es wäre doch mal eine Überlegung wert wie man zum Bespiel Notebooks mit Lynfield oder Sandybridge übertakten kann und das auch Dauerhaft. Oder das letzte Quentchen  aus einem Betagten NB rausholt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*



Taitan schrieb:


> Warum immer das neueste vom neuen übertakten? Mich würde eher interessieren, was man noch aus den alten Schätzen wie z.B. der Nvidia 8800er bzw. HD4xxx Serie holen kann?



Weil man die schon übertaktet (und das beschrieben) hat, als sie das Neueste vom Neuesten waren.
(Artikel, die man natürlich auf die DVD packen kann - idealerweise mit einer Übersicht nach Karten/CPUs sortiert, denn viele tauchen ja in vielen Artikeln auf und selten listet der Artikeltitel alle auf)



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Karten hätte ich jetzt sowieso noch im Test gesehn weil die noch nicht alt sind



? Also über 4 Jahre ist schon ein sehr langer Zeitraum in der IT-Branche. Zum Vergleich: Das ist doppelt so lang, wie der Athlon XP AMDs CPU-Angebot angeführt hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Ohje ist das doch schon so lange her als man 8800GT und HD4870er karten hatte... ist mir gar nicht so lange vorgekommen^^


----------



## steinschock (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Wieviel OC ist eigenlich "nötig" um die max Gameleistung zu erreichen.(CPU @ Singel Graka)

Was für MB bieten die möglichkeit trotz OC + über/unter- Volten die Stomsparfunktion zu nutzen.
Z.B. mit Offset?

Was für gute MB gibt es, 
mit anstäniger Stromversorgung die kein LLC, Vdop komensation benötigen um stabieles OC zu machen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Preisvergleich CO2/LN2. Wo gibts welche Anbieter, worauf muss man achten?

Im Ernst:
- Die pöse LoadLineCalibration(ist sie das wirklich?).
- OC und Energiesparmodi(bei DFI ging das z.B. immer, bei AM2/3 Systemen kann man es mit dem Phenom Msr Tweaker erzwingen etc. pp.).
- Welche Hardware hat Potenzial, was lohnt kaum?
- Retro: Die "OC/Tweak-Wunder" früherer Tage(Abit BP6 mit Dual Celeron; Radeon 9500/ Nvidia 6800LE mit Softmods...).
- Budget OC: Günstiges Mainboard(! da wird imo viel zu oft viel zu teures promoted), Einsteigercpu und am Ende des Tages doch Topleistung.


----------



## Zsinj (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*



steinschock schrieb:


> Wieviel OC ist eigenlich "nötig" um die max Gameleistung zu erreichen.(CPU @ Singel Graka)


Das kommt auf das jeweilige Spiel und die vorhandene Hardware an. Siehe auch diverse Tests zum Thema Skalierung. 



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Meint ihr das, was man maximal reinkeulen kann, oder das, was wir im Dauerbetrieb empfehlen würden?


Definitiv *Dauerbetrieb *(und "_absolut_" stabil). Dauerbetrieb bei Luft/-Wasserkühlung. Alles andere ist zu aufwendig bzw ungeeignet. (GHz-/ Highscorejäger werden das natürlich etwas anders sehen)

Ansonsten würd ich mal sagen, die aktuellen CPUs/ GPUs/ und ev. RAM (insbesondere im Hinblick auf die maximal CPU-verträglichen Spannungen). Hardware, zu der es schon ein Special gab, sollte nicht nochmal mit einem Artikel dazu gewürdigt werden, auf der DVD ist das völlig ausreichend. Außer wenn sich viel geändert haben sollte 

Eventuell mal einen Vergleich diverser aktueller Lasttools ala Prime, CoreDamage, Furmark, IntelBurn, ... auf Praxisrelevanz und Auffindung von Instabilitäten.


----------



## Darklogic (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*

ca. leistungszuwäche aktueller cpu´s...

2600K +20% bei 160W Last  Idel 30W  Standart 125W Frames xx
AMD 1090 +40% bei 150W Idel 50W  Standart 125W Frames xx

Sowas wäre mega toll...

dabei bitte auch Cpu´s wie den x4 840 und core i3 dual HT cpu bis 90€ integrieren.

Beste Dank


----------



## Darklogic (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*

vielleicht auch ein oc systemn vorstellen wie:

x4 840 78€
ASRock 880GM-LE, 880G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) 50€
Samsung Spinpoint F3  500GB 31€
Rasurbo Silent&Case SC-07 22€ oder ähnlich   
be quiet! Pure Power 350W ATX 2.3 (L7-350W/BN104) 35€  
Microsoft Wireless Desktop 3000, USB, DE (MFC-00009) 33€
Samsung SH-D163C schwarz, SATA, bulk (BEBP/BEBE) 12€
Samsung SyncMaster 2333T, 23" (LS23CMZKFZ) 113€
TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) 35€


----------



## kampfschaaaf (2. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Hmm..

vielleicht könnte man besonders herausstellen, was genau was bringt; also *die Skalierung des Übertaktes zur tatsächlichen Mehrleistung*
- 10% AMD-K8-Architektur übertakten für 3DMarks2011 bringt 7% mehr CPU-pts oder 
- 10% der Core2-Architektur übertakten für 3DMark2011 bringt 8% mehr CPU-pts oder ähnlich
ich denke es ist zu verstehen, worauf ich raus will. Also *nicht nur das How-to übertakt richtig*, sondern auch was ungefähr an Mehrleistung zu messen ist.

_Die meisten werden mit Luft kühlen und die normale Ausgabe lesen, _
_von daher sollten auch realistische, nachzuvollziehende Corevoltages, NB/SB/PCIe-Voltages im Sommer-Worst-Case genannt werden. Nicht, daß sich einige_
_die Komponenten verbruzzeln. Ich weiß, das versteht sich von selbst, aber es gibt immer spezielle Spezialisten..._

_Vielleicht kann man ja für die Premium-Ausgabe dann zusätzlich die Schraube für echte Wasserkühler oder extreme Kühlmethoden (LN2, dIce, ...) im Anhang auf aktuellen Systemen höher drehen. (Ebenso die Voltages)._

10 Seiten sind schnell gefüllt. Ich hoffe ja, daß der Bulldozer da schon dabei sein kann. 
Wenn man ausführliche Tabellen und/oder Bilder "ins Online" auslagern würde, könnte man mehr schreiben, erklären und wurschteln. 
Ich schlage vor:
- 3 Seiten Basics (incl RAM)
- 4 Seiten Intel (775, 1155, 1156, 1366) +RAM
- 3 Seiten AMD (AM2+, AM3(+)) +RAM
Also mit DIP-Schaltern und Jumpern sollte man sich nicht mehr beschäftigen müssen, ebenso kann man den AthlonXP, Athlon64 und Pentium4 ebenso getrost vernachlässigen. 
Es sollten auch nicht unbedingt Exoten behandelt werden, sondern Rechner, mit denen auch heute noch vernünftig gezockt werden kann. 

Alle anderen Systeme der letzten 417 Jahre finden sich überausführlichst auf der Heft-DVD der aktuellen Ausgabe

Am allerliebsten wäre mir allerdings, Ihr könntet die ganze OC-Geschichte über 3 Hefte verteilen: 
Im kommenden Heft Basics und Intel-Systeme (oder aus aktuellem Anlaß erst AMD), im folgenden dann AMD und darauf das Heft mit der Grafiksparte. (Immer jeweils mit Premium-Inhalten darüber im Anhang)

Nur so als Vorschlag. - MfG kampfschaaaf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack-Oneill (2. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Ja das mit Graka übertakten und BIOS flash Anleitung würde mich auch interessieren. Natürlich auf dauer !!!
dazu eine Tabelle mit den gänigsten Karten und dazu die ganzen Angaben wie Spannung und Taktraten und was es wirklich bringt in der Praxis.


----------



## Zeromajor (3. August 2011)

*AW: Eure Vorschläge für das Overclocking-Special der Ausgabe 10/2011*

Mich würde interessieren mir welchen programmen man von windowd den prozi übertakten kann.
Eine gegenüberstellung und ein beispiel währen toll.
Das mit der grafikkarte klingt auch interessant --> oc, bios!

MfG Zeromajor


----------

